# Pop en pedal boss OD 1  Diy , no puedo sacarlo



## contratuerca1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Buenas, quería saber si alguien puede darme una mano con el tema del "pop" al prender y apagar este pedal

el efecto anda bien, cumple con su función de overdrive, pero al prender y apagarlo el pop es mas fuerte que el sonido del overdrive!

Ya arme 7 pedales de varios tipos, y nunca habia tenido ese problema



este es el diagrama en cuestión











después de hacer estos intentos, sigue haciendo "pop"

-metí resistencia 1m en salida y entrada, después solo en salida
-Cambie los capacitores electrolíticos 
-cambie las resistencias 1m
-cambie en integrado por otro
-no importa si el volumen o la ganancia están en el mínimo, hace el pop igual de fuerte
- no importa si la guitarra esta conectada, lo hace pero apenas mas despacio
-reduje el pedal a su mínima expresión, nada mas el true bypass , nada de leds
-no hace ruido a descargas, mi amplificador esta con descarga a tierra mediante un cable atornillado al contrapiso que llega hasta la tierra, nunca tuve ruidos 
-repase durante horas las pistas, no se tocan, no hay componentes mal soldados, les repase las soldaduras varias veces
-no hay cables cortados, el efecto anda lo mas bien después de hacer "pop"

estará mal el diagrama??
a lo mejor es pedal de efecto pop y alguien le cambio el nombre!

si alguien me da una mano se lo agradesco
gracias!


----------



## juaneoy77 (Dic 1, 2012)

Como va, mira a mi me paso con cuando transforme un Wah a true bypass, y me queme la cabeza tratando de saber de donde salia ese "pop" para descubrir que era el switch (3PDT) que estaba fallado. Por ahi te parezca una tontería, pero si tenes otro proba. Yo arme un par de OD1s y nunca tuve problemas con el circuito, no se si sera el mismo (no aparece la imagen).


----------



## El_Heavy (Oct 17, 2019)

Hola, este post es viejo así q seguramente lo resolviste, pero quizá le sirva a alguien más... tienes q subir el valor de la R1 por lo menos al doble para tenes un buen Pull Down y se descargue el CAP de entrada. así evitaras el POP.


----------



## Yosept jara (Feb 10, 2020)

Hola, se que este post es viejo pero bueno..... también arme el mismo pedal, de echo la información la saqué de aquí, y como era de esperarse también *tuve* ese problema del pop.
Intenté lo de subir la resistencia pulldown y ni así lo solucione.
Sucede que hay un error el el esquema, si nos fijamos en el esquema original del pedal, hay un Buffer tanto en la entrada como en la salida, pero en este se ignoro eso, sin embargo aún así debe funcionar normal no?? Pues el problema es que el pot de "level" no va al Buffer si no directamente al Jack, y si nos fijamos bien, la tierra del pot es la tierra virtual que se crea con el divisor resistivo, entonces por lógica tendríamos en la salida unos 4.5 voltios aprox. (esto el por qué el Jack de salida lo conectemos entre el pin medio del pot y tierra) que al activar el pedal, iría al capacitor del amplificador o del pedal que este delante de este, y por eso el pop.
Habría dos soluciones:
1- poner un capacitor entre el pin medio del pot y el Jack, pero de un valor alto para que no afecte la respuesta en frecuencia.
2- el pin del pot level que va a VCC/2 conectarlo a al negativo del circuito, esto es más fácil.
En el pedal original no sucede eso por qué el Buffer es un transistor el cual tiene en el colector un capacitor de desacople referenciado a tierra.


----------

